
Show HN: Chirpss = Google Analytics + Sounds - fairpx
http://chirpss.com/?hom
======
fiatjaf
Upvoted because this is an interesting hack, but I don't see it as useful.

------
inmean
it is fun to try, i'm applying this to one of my lowest traffic website.

